# Why?!



## Hiccup (Jun 18, 2010)

Right so i posted something for sale but apparantly im not allowed access to the "Marketplace", cant reply to PM's from mods either, can i ask why? Do i have to sit on here all day and reach 10,000 posts before i get access to the secret and elite marketplace? what the duece? seriously.... :?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

the hiccup is that there are have been some naughty boys that have spoiled the fun for everyone.

(Un)fortunately you need to achieve the posts or sign up to tt owners club for a tenner...


----------



## Hiccup (Jun 18, 2010)

bit excessive just to sell swomething... isn't it.
Pahhh, forum's these days. Always a minority that screw it up.
So, any idea how many posts i need to get up to then?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiccup said:


> bit excessive just to sell swomething... isn't it.
> Pahhh, forum's these days. Always a minority that screw it up.
> So, any idea how many posts i need to get up to then?


Think its around 50


----------



## Hiccup (Jun 18, 2010)

50 posts... right, i don't actually have anything i want to say. So its ok to spam 30 odd posts to reach my 50 but not ok for me to be a genuine poster that wants to sell something... yikes.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Most post a load of crap anyway mate I wouldn't worry :lol:


----------



## Hiccup (Jun 18, 2010)

I swear my posts are going down, not up...

Perhaps i'll start a pointless convo'.....

hmm...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Go in to the OFF TOPIC side of the forum and discuss something irrelevant..im sure Les would be interested.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hiccup said:


> I swear my posts are going down, not up...
> 
> Perhaps i'll start a pointless convo'.....
> 
> hmm...


Already done that buddy :wink: if you look in the right section of the forum you will see about 30 posts on this subject and some are even kind enough to explain exactly why these restrictions are in place.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Here is the main thread explaining the changes

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609


----------

